# Playing the wind



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I went out with the old man yesterday and hung one of my sets in a deep ravine at the bottom of two ridges. The edges of the ridges are very steep and theirs one little finger that they seem to all funnel to and I wish u guys could see all the different trails that lead up to this one spot, I mean even the small bit of flat ground where my stand is, is pretty much just dirt because it has been just trampled from deer. The only thing is that because the deer come from every which way to get to this finger I have no way to play my wind because no matter what, one of the trails is gonna be down wind of me. So what do u guys think about the whole situation? Do u think I'm gonna be alright or am I gonna constantly be winded?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If it was me, I'd do everything reasonable you can to get sent free and stay that way, then use a cover scent on my stand.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Id make shur Iam down wind of the funnel...I have a spot that sounds close to what you have...I hung three stands with in 75 yards of each other...This way I can hunt several diffrent winds, and not burn any of them out or the spot all together...After you hunt it a year you will see the tru pattern, then set up so you are down wind of 90% of the deer...Id personaly wait to hunt the spot until it gets closer to the rutt, 2b on the safe side...


----------

